# Guinen's Waiting Room



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

ETA: 9 days and counting. Guinen will be at day 150 January 18th.

I am a little nervous about her this year as she had trouble last year and I feel that she is a little thin. The parasites are terrible this winter. Even the flies haven't had a die off. 
The sun is starting to come out so, I will get pictures as soon as I can open the barn shutters.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I know if anyone can handle the problems, you can.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the tummy :lol: 

I'll get better pictures when I bring her out to walk.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Before I say anything else, you're hoping for does right?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

she is pretty big, are you expecting multiples?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Just need one doe, she's always hiding triplets in there and I need to get her out in the sun to take a good pic that one doesn't due her justice :lol: I do want a replacement doe from her this year or 2 years from now.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well then she definitely has twin bucks in there! (just for her to make a liar out of me, and you get your doe  ) :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck Jill!!  thinking PINK!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Sending pink thoughts your way.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very exciting  Hopefully you get that doeling!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm guessing trips.. And with those odds you will surely get your doe!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 3 Nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

(Trying to send some luck you way :lol I think she's going to have one big single buckling.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So Jill, it hasn't been cold enough to kill some of the parasites off? 

Hoping for twin does..........


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's been plenty cold here....brrrrr. I'll send some of it your way


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No thanks :lol: I'm happy with 40's and 50's this year. It is so weird to have flies buzzing around in January though. The only cold spell we've had lasted only 3 days. Shortest winter in history. 

Since I know that Cocci and such are going to be particularly bad this year, I am making a small pen between the house and the front end of the barn. It will be only for mom and kids to get some outside time in. This area has never had goats in it other than occasional browsing and is not muddy like the more used areas. This will help keep the kids a little more parasite free. 
Tomorrow I will have help to get better pictures. 

She is starting to fill her udder now. She's not one to really fill until she's in labor so, signs are good that everything is going right. Last year her doeling was stillborn so, fingers crossed.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Is she in labor yet? Hoping for healthy does.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope not she still has 7 days :lol:


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

You where wonderful last year (my first year) helping me with my questions here on the goat spot. Sending pink thoughts and prayers your way for easy and uncomplicated births of multiple girls to choose from.


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm stalking this thread too! Sending pink vibes! She's a lamancha right? Our 2 lamanchas are due March 11th so I'm already getting excited and especially excited about other lamancha births on here! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I hope not she still has 7 days :lol:


I had one go 8 days early this year! Scared me half to death lol! But would be a nice surprise of all are healthy!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I suppose technically it would be only 2 days early since I counted to day 150. 

guessa, she is an experimental Alpine/Nubian bred to a purebred LaMancha. The kids will be experimental LaManchas and will be able to be shown without competing against the very large, very well bred LaMancha herds around here. :lol:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Well........?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any changes?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Where are those pictures of her?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is doing great, there's a chance of sun today so perhaps pictures can happen. All I have is an old flip phone camera :lol: 

I started her on Replamin Plus 2 days ago, I could see a difference in her energy within the first 24 hours. She is looking more hollow hipped and her ligs are pretty deep.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really like Replamin Plus too. Just seems to help. Plus it isn't giving a shot like the Multimin.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm just mixing it with a 1/2 cup of sweet feed, they gobble it right down.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, it turned out nice for a change. Guinen is out getting some sun. She has a small amount of clear discharge and the kids aren't moving as much today. Her udder is misleading, she won't fill it until she goes into labor.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looking very pregnant, lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is big! I would hope there are triplets in there.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

She needs a "wide load" sign


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

What happened with Guinen? ?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

As of last check, nothing is going on yet. I'm going to head back out there in a few minutes. Yesterday was day 150.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy kidding❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She definitely has a big belly! Hoping she goes soon so we can see what she is hiding in there!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She looks tighter and smaller tonight. No streaming, udder coming along. It's too dark for pics. The impeller in my florescent light is tired. Last year she made me wait until day 156 before she gave them up. :lol:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Ugh. I hate waiting!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

That doe is laughing her head off at all of us waiting for her to kid. lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She'll kid on day 154 :lol: I fully expect mine to go over 3-6 days again this year


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

BB went on 154 last year :hair: I think they enjoy seeing us suffer!!! :lol:


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

I understand all your excitement we are waiting for our 8 Boer goats to kid. 2 are very close but not yet. Hope everything goes well. She is so big maybe you will get several kids.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Waugh come on, girl!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't stand anticipation... I am a very anxious person! :GAAH:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to go squeeze her, think that would help?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She's what, 3 days over? Take her for a run, about a mile should do it :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bumpy car ride.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!! I know the feeling! We have a doe that was bred for a few days in a row, but first possible due date was Sunday, and she's such a drama queen she's driving me crazy! Yet, a doe who was due the day after tomorrow kidded earlier today.

I do like the Bumpy car ride idea, haha!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I'm going to go squeeze her, think that would help?


Will it help you feel better? Probably. Will it help her have the kids sooner? Probably not. :lol::lol::lol: My prediction: :kidred::kidred::kidblue:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tell her you don't care when she kids. Then she'll start labor ... if she believes it. :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: I'd take that for sure. I'd like two doelings to keep from her (and sell Barbara Gene's monster). Dexter was only bred to one doe last year but, she had a single doe. That gives me hope. My last buck, Cedar, threw bucks consistently


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> I'm going to go squeeze her, think that would help?


Do it and find out!! Rub her big belly! My boer loved that when she was huge!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Triplets :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: Back soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

What! No way, you actually got exactly what you posted earlier, congrats!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They're not dry yet but tummies are full. She wiped out her stall so, I'll get better pictures after that is cleaned up and they are resettled where they belong. 
The buck has the splash.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe!! So cute!! I want one!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Congrats, now that was worth waiting for, a pre-ordered kidding.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyy!


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

So cute! And what in the world did you do to get what you asked for??? :lol: congrats Jill!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Aww. Beautiful,Jill! They are so pretty❤


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Yay! Congrats! I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aw congrats!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they are perfect!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How perfect is that! Too cute!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

glndg said:


> Will it help you feel better? Probably. Will it help her have the kids sooner? Probably not. :lol::lol::lol: My prediction: :kidred::kidred::kidblue:


Congratulations, Jill!

Ahem. Jill didn't order 2 does and a buck -- that was my prediction, which Jill said she'd take. She was going to settle for one doe and be happy. :grin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats Jill! Post dry baby pix!

Good prediction Vicki!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

DH is bringing home a big bulb so I can fire up some real light in the barn. The tiny belted girl is a firecracker. She already comes running to see you. The dark girl is doing a lot of sleeping, I've been making her get up and eat every couple hours. Both girls will be staying here to become homestead milkers in a couple years. 

Barbara Gene's doeling is up for grabs...Anyone want a monster child?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll have monster kids of my own! Lol! I still need to think of monster names..

I hope the dark girl perks up soon.. She's pretty!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

It was very thoughtful of her to have them during the day. Time to rewrite the doe code.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a secret to that actually...


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay....we're waiting. :ROFL:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you feed your pregnant does at noon and midnight they almost always kid during the day. I don't know why for sure but, I'm not the only breeder to notice it.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Worth trying. Thanks! :thankU:


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so going to try that with peanut and bunny 2am-4am babies take a toll. Congrats:grin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! I can't wait to see more pics! I hope the little dark girl perks up soon, seems when there are triplets there is always one that is a little slower than the others.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Noon and midnight, eh? I'm going to tell my mom. :laugh: Morning kiddings are so much nicer.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Has the dark doeling perked up yet?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Everyone is up running around, strong and healthy, with full tummies this morning. 

I got the stuff to set a up a big light so you all can get a picture fix.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations on healthy happy babies, looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome!!! Can't wait for more pictures


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Awww! Congrats! Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well you must just be having too much fun with them you forgot about us all, waiting ever so patiently to see some pics that aren't pitch black with white here and there...... hint hint.....


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She said pic not when, lol, I hate waiting.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok so I know everyone already said it but here is a friendly reminder... MORE PIX PLEASE!!!!! :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Needy aren't y'all :lol:

My camera is not great


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

What an awesome white marking!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the other side of the little buckling.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

beautiful babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Jill , such beautiful babies


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah! Congrats on 3 beautiful kiddos!!!!!


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats! Gorgeous babies!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Come on now these doeling kids are third fresheners this year. lol


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

oops. Didn't see the time stamp. I blame Groovy (in the most loving way possible) for bringing it back.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2015.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, with all the baby booming going on, we are getting confused.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's a link to this year's thread lol
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/ready-get-set-wait.195483/


----------

